# Color Choise TT Mk2. ???



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*What color for the TT Mk2.*​
Brilliant Black.85.63%Brilliant Red.64.23%Condor Gray, Metallic.107.04%Dakar Beige, Metallic.10.70%Deep Sea Blue, Pearl Effect.1711.97%Dolphin Grey, Metallic.1812.68%Garnet Red, Pearl Effect.42.82%Phantom Black, Pearl Effect.1510.56%Mauritius Blue, Pearl Effect.53.52%Silver, Metallic.2618.31%Sahara Silver, Metallic.64.23%Petrol Blue, Pearl Effect.85.63%Deep Sea Green, Pearl Effect.10.70%Venetian Purple, Pearl Effect.32.11%Elderberry, Pearl Effect.21.41%Black Cherry, Pearl Effect.32.11%Brilliant Ibis White.96.34%


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Please vote, not only take look. :wink: 
If you not plan to vote it is useless taking a look.

Hans.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Iceman said:


> Please vote, not only take look. :wink:
> If you not plan to vote it is useless taking a look.
> 
> Hans.


What blue was the car at the motor show with the cream interior?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> What blue was the car at the motor show with the cream interior?


Deep Sea Blue, Pearl Effect. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Iceman said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > What blue was the car at the motor show with the cream interior?
> ...


I was thinking of another mauritius but the deep sea blue looks stunning


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Wonder who voted for the brilliant red  :wink:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Wonder who voted for the brilliant red  :wink:


Tosh!!! :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

He adores battle ship grey 180 TTC's with QS wheels  :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've voted for petrol blue, just something different. But if I was buying one myself, which i'm not, I would have it in sprint blue and pay the extra Â£1500 for the privellage.

Nick


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

M T Pickering said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder who voted for the brilliant red  :wink:
> ...


nope not me. ive not voted as yet.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL that's because it was me who voted for the red  :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> nope not me. ive not voted as yet.


Just 19.9% have take the trouble to vote at the moment. 

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You cant be alone as it has 3 votes.

Might have to be boring silver for me with doing all motorway miles. The red took a hammering the other day as an object exploded onto the front on my car when the car in front drove over something in the road. It hase made 1 or 2 marks on the front bumber and front of the wings - well more like 50. Ive sent an email to the HA but no responce.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Get your Crayola out Toshy :wink: . Sorry to hear about your marks grrrrrrr


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Paint job i think, its gone through the paint. Else let the dealer pickup the bill when it goes in nov. Might get a quote while im out and about this week as it will bug me for the next 5months. shouldnt be much for a front bumper surely.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What was it the car infront of you hit that ended up on your bumper also?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No doesnt need a bumper, just the existing one re doing/painting.

I think it was chip board or something like that, went with a massive bang (or series of bangs) all happened so fast.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I guess your lucky it didn't go over your bonnet, scratching that and then on to chipping your windscreen.

Good luck with getting your bumper sorted. Just a palava getting things like that sorted and so time consuming also.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

got the windscreen but im not bothered about that, its foc to change on my insurance.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

can't vote as there is no Yellow or Orange :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Go with Brilliant black then!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what this colour REALLY is?

http://www.ttroadsterweltt.de/newtt/g32.html

Some say deep see blue, but the colour configurator on audi.de shows deep sea blue to be "flatter" and "darker" than the deep, rich blue shown in the pic. Or is that just the lighting effect? My worry is that the pic is of a car in a special-order colour ... just to really annoy me (cos the budget won't stretch that far!)

The dealer is waiting for me to tell him ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTonyTT said:


> Can anyone tell me what this colour REALLY is?
> 
> http://www.ttroadsterweltt.de/newtt/g32.html
> 
> ...


Mauritius Blue, Pearl Effect.


----------



## boofoode (Apr 19, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone tell me what this colour REALLY is?
> ...


It' s Petrol Blue, Pearl Effect.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Thats the question I asked Deep sea blue afaik


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

:lol:

So that's 3 replies, and 3 different answers. Interestingly, no-one has suggested that it's red (yet) :roll: . See the confusion ... who can tell what the colour really is, so that I can put it on the order form! Maybe, if it's a launch car, the dealer will be able to find out. And maybe not

:x


----------



## boofoode (Apr 19, 2006)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Thats the question I asked Deep sea blue afaik


Sorry, I was wrong. It is definitely Deep Sea Blue, Pearl Effect.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I think it may be Elderberry, Pearl Effect.

This colour is shown in the pdf brochure (download) but isn't included in the hardcopy brochure from the dealers. Unfortunately, the pdf suggests that it's one of the Â£1600 colour options


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

TTonyTT said:


> I think it may be Elderberry, Pearl Effect.
> 
> This colour is shown in the pdf brochure (download) but isn't included in the hardcopy brochure from the dealers. Unfortunately, the pdf suggests that it's one of the Â£1600 colour options


Thats a lot purpler afaik


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Definately not Elderberry. This is elderberry.

http://pictures.autotrader.co.uk/ATD_web/servlet/media?id=304003877

It's either Mauritius or Deep Sea Blue. But it is darker than Mauritius. This is Mauritius.

http://www.supercar.co.uk/ContentDe...1&Width=479&Height=319&DefaultImage=audi&UC=2

And the MKII picture:


----------



## boofoode (Apr 19, 2006)

Deep Sea Blue


----------



## boofoode (Apr 19, 2006)

Mauritius Blue


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks Karcsi - that's a useful reply.

I think I may just take the risk with Deep Sea Blue ... and an ice blue interior.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

The colours are nowhere near


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Thanks Karcsi - that's a useful reply.
> 
> I think I may just take the risk with Deep Sea Blue ... and an ice blue interior.


No problem. Are you the 3rd now with that combination? And I thought I was being daring and original. 



Wallsendmag II said:


> The colours are nowhere near


Tell me about it. Audi need a spanking :?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

If you want to be original, I can recommend Dakar Beige with Magma Red ... go on, you know you want to really 

C'mon, you're not going to see many on the road with that combination!


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

I was at the dealer's this afternoon, as soon as we turned to the colour's page he said dakar beige is the number 1 colour to avoid.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Beige on a car! Is it a matt beige or more like a goldy metalic colour?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont think its petrol, petrol seems to have a green tinge to it.

Happy to be wrong tho.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Any piccies of the mk2 in venetian purple anybody?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> If you want to be original, I can recommend Dakar Beige with Magma Red ... go on, you know you want to really
> 
> C'mon, you're not going to see many on the road with that combination!


Hmm....perhaps not. :lol: How about Dakar Beige with Luxor Biege interior? [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Go for something bright that will get you noticed   :wink:


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Go for something bright that will get you noticed   :wink:


..............and stick out like a baboons Bo11ocks for any half asleep plod! No thanks!

Pity they dont to a camouflage version?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They do - grey. This is why speed cameras are painted grey.


----------



## Patrick Graystone (Feb 5, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Any piccies of the mk2 in venetian purple anybody?


Wish there was....its gotta be purple


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

What loser picked the Deep Sea Green - come on, own up....who are you ?  :lol: :lol:


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Not to mention the dark beige metallic


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Where is the option for yellow :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

piloTT said:


> Pity they dont to a camouflage version?


Well there is always the option, you personally could have it done like Stepneyjack had his car painted to his personal taste! :roll:.

So talking of sleepy plods you don't think you would get recognised for a 'camauflage' TT then? :?


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

TeeTees said:


> What loser picked the Deep Sea Green - come on, own up....who are you ?  :lol: :lol:


And what is wrong with Deep Sea Green? My roadster used to be this colour.

By the way, it wasn't me who voted.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Patrick Graystone said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Any piccies of the mk2 in venetian purple anybody?
> ...


My very first car was purple ... (Ford's) "Purple Velvet Metallic" no less.

I think having one purple car is enough for anyone though ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL talking of Green colours and Ford, Ford had a 'cow dung green' also didn't they . Think it was on the current shape mondeo when it first came out or may have been on the Scorpio even .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

p.s. I have owned a purple car at one point also  8)


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> p.s. I have owned a purple car at one point also  8)


ok, so you're in the Purple club :wink:

Not sure I should admit this in present company, but my purple beastie was a Mk 1 Escort "1300E". That was a car in its day - twin Webbers, quarter bumpers, fogs, pseudo-alloys, sports instruments ... LOL ... don't remember there being a CD player or iPod option though.

Yes, I'm old - my first car was nearly 25 years ago


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

How old were you TTonyTT when you had your first car?  :wink:

My purple car was a Ford KA, 7 years ago called the purple bubble 8)  :wink: . Not my first car though, which was a fiesta ghia - real luxury in those days having a radio cassette and nice fury like velour ooh and with mats too which I got when I was 17 and passed my driving test too I add   :wink: . That car's name was WobblyHobJallopily - oh god don't ask why .

Sorry back on topic erm yes go for red :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I was a very young 17 :wink: Now I'm still very young, just a slightly different age.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Given most people seemed to have changed colour choice 3 times, and there are more pics now, is this worth re-doing ? I think so

I hope no-ones ordered Cosmic Yellow [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> Given most people seemed to have changed colour choice 3 times, and there are more pics now, is this worth re-doing ? I think so
> 
> I hope no-ones ordered Cosmic Yellow [smiley=sick2.gif]


*I have made a new poll, this one can be locked.*

Hans.


----------

